# Mylo at 16 weeks playing with pop bottle!



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

He is lovely - he has a lovely long coat for 16 weeks!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He is gorgeous x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Adorable.  'Lo used to like bottles too, it's so cute when they try to get a hold of it and it and just can't lol.


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for editing Kendal. I will get it right one day : )


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

how fun! what a cutie!

i crush my bottles, so she can get a hold of them, and she carries them around like a bone sometimes. lol.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The cheapest toys are always the best x


----------

